# Dr. Dre's Physical Transformation



## carter1990 (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you seen Dr. Dre's new video with Eminem "I need a doctor"...

The dude is straight up physically transformed....

He used to be a fairly skinny guy, not anymore....

He was out of the limelight and now is back...

Good for him


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

Why did you post this in the training section?


----------



## carter1990 (Mar 6, 2011)

*sorry about that*

I'm sorry i'm new here where would I post it?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 6, 2011)

Open chat probably.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Open chat probably.


 Open chat ,yes.. Anyways, Dre looks great.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 6, 2011)

Dudes looking swoll.  I still listen to the chronic lol.


----------

